# Crested Diamond Dove



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a pair of Diamond doves. One is crested (similar to the crest of a crested ring neck dove). I have not been able to find out any information about this mutation.

My friend told me he has never heard of a crested diamond dove. Is the bird unique or has anyone seen one before? The is very beautiful and its definitely a crest , not an injury or messed up feathers. Its quite large.

Thanks


----------

